# Gandia



## bailey17 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi, we are considering a move to Gandia, and would like to get some info from families who have made the move. We have a 6 year old daughter and would like to hear of peoples experiences of schools, moving to Spain with young kids. Any info would be fantastic thank you.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Try puting Gandia in the search and see what comes up


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1024441644273711/


----------

